

REST API for your car: Tesla Model S - revelation
http://docs.timdorr.apiary.io/

======
zzen
Of course the beauty of it is (if you have a Model S) you can help with the
mapping by fork/pull-requesting changes on GitHub:
<https://github.com/timdorr/model-s-api>

